# Please educate me on the Smokin-It Model #3 Electric Smoker



## thunderjet (Jul 6, 2014)

I am in the market for a new smoker for home use and want something of quality and that will last, as well as good customer service. Mainly I smoke brisket and ribs but would like to expand to chicken, prime rib and maybe a turkey or two and some burgers.

I was looking at the Masterbuilt 40 but frankly find to many bad reviews to suit me.  Can you do any cold smoking with this model as I might try smoking cheese at some point but this is not a deal breaker.

On the other hand it is hard to find anything negative about the Smokin-It models other than price.

I don't mind spending $500 for the smoker (plus shipping) if it will last me.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## thunderjet (Jul 6, 2014)

Also, does anyone know of any coupon codes for a better price on this smoker if I decide to purchase one?

Thank you


----------



## darwin101 (Jul 6, 2014)

Give the Smokin-It Group a look, it should have a good bit of history/information in it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/31/smokin-it-owners


----------



## old sarge (Jul 6, 2014)

Thunderjet - If you are looking, then you already know that SI, SmokinTex and Cookshack are all stainless models, with SI being the bargain of the bunch, feature for feature. I strongly urge you to read the posts here as well as the forum at SI which is chock full of people and advice. They work very well out of the box and produce good chow. And ask questions of the users here and there.

Here is the link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker


----------



## divotmaker (Jul 6, 2014)

Thunderjet, you can't go wrong with a #3!  As far as "Q real estate," it's hard to beat.  You can smoke full racks of ribs and big packer-cut briskets without cutting them.  Quality and construction is great, and you don't have any plastic or rubber to contend with like many of the "big box" smokers.  Check out the Smokin-It link that was posted, and stop by smokinitforums.com.  Lots of very happy users there, and they're not shy about giving their opinions!


----------



## padronman (Jul 6, 2014)

I own the #2 and will NEVER look back.  Best smoker for the price bar none!!!













DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## thunderjet (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks, I am leaning towards the #3 but want to wait a couple of days before placing the order to make sure its what I want.


----------

